# minature bottles



## Bake (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 2 minature bottles, wondered if they will have any value. One is a green benedictine bottle with DOM and JTC with cross on bottom. It has benedictine with crosses at either side . The other say Try pritchards teething powder and is an aqua colour. Cannot upload pictures as its says they are to big.

 Cheers
 Bake


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

Feel free to email me the pics and I'll post them for you...  epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

This Pritchards recently sold for $24.50 on Ebay...


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

The Benedictine is $1 bottle..


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2012)

From.
 Hey Bake,

 Welcome back. Have you consulted the Directions? You have to make the size of the pictures smaller. 

 "J. Pritchard, Chemist, Chorlton Road, Manchester (and Cheadle, near Manchester)." From 1888 ad.

 "A    BAD   BABY   !

 SURELY NOT !  There can be no such thing as a bad baby.  Little innocents with unsullied minds cannot be bad.  There are cross, peevish, very seldom sleeping babies I'll admit, and so will thousands of weary mothers;  but bad.........never !

 Fretful, crying, and restlessness means stomach disarrangement, high temperature, and dry skin.

 A PRITCHARDS' TEETHING POWDER now and then will calm the irritable nerves, draw the blood from the throbbing gums, reduce the heat of fever, and by producing healthful sleep (THOUGH PERFECTLY FREE FROM ANY NARCOTIC) soon testify that bad babies are unknown, and that it is possible to possess that most charming of all living creatures................

 A GOOD BABY !

 Perfectly Safe and Reliable, for Children of all Ages.  Sold everywhere in packets at 1s 1-1/2d, or post free for 14 stamps from the sole proprietors, PRITCHARDS' LTD., Chemist, Cheadle, Manchester." From.

 Does your Pritchard's look anything like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I'm guessing the Benedictine is a miniature, and the Pritchard's may be a small bottle, or perhaps a sample...

 Pritchhards Limited was incorporated in 1895.

 "Pritchards (Limited) -- Capital 5,000 in 11 shares. Objects: To enter into an agreement with John Pritchard of 71 and 73 High Street, Cheadle, Cheshire, and to carry on the business of dispensing and family chemists, wholesale druggists and drysalters, manufacturers and packers of druggists sundries and proprietary articles, sauce and pickle manufacturers, &c. The first subscribers (who each take one share) are J Pritchard chemist and druggist, JG Pritchard, manager. Mrs MA Pritchard and Miss MM Pritchard all of 71 and 73 High Street Cheadle; W Pritchard clerk and Mrs JEH Pritchard of 232 Stockport Road Cheadle. HB Tierney clerk and Mrs JA Tierney, of 123 Gatley Road Cheadle. The first directors (to number not less than two nor more than five) are John Pritchard (managing director) Joshua G Pritchard, and W Pritchard (the last two will succeed the managing director in the order stated). Qualification 1002 Registered office 71 and 73 High Street Cheadle, Cheshire."

"Fires​ 
 A fire broke out at a teething powder manufactory, Cheadle, last Thursday evening. Mr. Wm. Pritchard, the proprietor was in the act of mixing the powders by machine, when an oil lamp suspended from the ceiling in the room fell on to the floor, which it fired. The fire was got under without serious damage being done."From.





From.


----------

